# Vorrei installare Gentoo,cosa dovrei sapere?

## Chibichan

Salve,

Rimasto abbastanza affascinato dal "mondo" Linux ho deciso di provarlo,e da qualche mese uso il Mandrake 10.1.Mi è stato detto che la Gentoo è la migliore distribuzione ,quindi avrei deciso di provarla.

Cosa dovrei sapere di importante prima di installarla?

Entrate pure nei minimi particolari,sono sempre ben accettati  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Beh prima di tutto non e' come installare le altre distro, devi fare tutto da console e installando impari molto. Per quanto devi sapere penso che leggere il manuale sia tutto

----------

## Raffo

benvenuto  :Very Happy: 

----------

## maninthebox1

Benvenuto anche da parte mia! e naturalmente non ci sono grossi consigli...l'importante e leggersi la guida come ti ha già detto giustamente fedeliallalinea.

----------

## Raffo

il bello di gentoo è che si impara piano piano, leggiti la guida, i vari how-to che trovi su gentoo.org e poi vai di ricerca sul forum e di man $comando

----------

## randomaze

 *Chibichan wrote:*   

> Cosa dovrei sapere di importante prima di installarla?

 

Il titolo di un buon libro da leggere durante il bootrstrap/emerge system   :Cool: 

Benvenuto.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Il titolo di un buon libro da leggere durante il bootrstrap/emerge system   

 

E se hai una console di gioco mi pare che l'autore proponeva anche un titolo di un gioco  :Razz: 

----------

## Raffo

ci mette così tanto?? o mi è volato il tempo o ho dimenticato... devo riinstallare gentoo da qualche parte  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Cerberos86

comincerei con un po' di tempo libero e un po' di pazienza...

Le prime installazioni,soprattutto se nn si ha esperienza con linux, potrebbero essere traumatiche (/me)   :Laughing:  .

L'importante è prendersela con calma, leggersi un po' di manuali e affezzionarsi alle RICERCHE su questo forum, xkè i problemi di installazione penso siano stati discussi quasi tutti   :Laughing:  !

L'Handbook sarà la tua bibbia per un po' di tempo...e devo dirti che fà proprio bene! Quello che sò riguardo linux l'ho imparato soprattutto installando Gentoo. Cerca di vivere l'installazione come un corso di apprendimento, che ti darà le sue soddisfazioni,fidati! Se possibile cerca di installare su un altro hard disk/partizione, così non hai fretta di avere subito un sistema completo e funzionante, ma ci dedichi tutto il tempo necessario per una installazione ultra-personalizzata....per il resto...

GOOD LUCK!   :Wink: 

EDIT:

Benvenuto!!!   :Embarassed: 

----------

## mouser

Sicuramente l'handbook (non ti posto il link.... hanno gia' dato  :Very Happy:  ), una tazza di caffe', tanta voglia di imparare e tanta decisione.

L'importante e' che ricordi che sei tu che controlli il computer, e non il contrario.... e' sempre cosi'...... lo e' sempre stato per quanto abbiano sempre cercato di dirti "fa tutto da solo".... gentoo non ti dice bugie.... vuoi fare cosi'..... lo fai cosi, lo fai cosa ..... ma lo fai tu.

Buona fortuna e Benvenuto

Welcome to the real community  :Cool: 

ps: cerca pure un titolo di un libro, cerca pure il titolo di un gioco per la console di gioco...... ma se c'e' la tua ragazza a casa .....  :Laughing: 

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## Chibichan

Grazie del caloroso benvenuto...seguirò la guida suggerita da Fedeliallalinea...vi ringrazio tutti   :Very Happy: 

Una domandina:Secondo voi la Gentoo è davvero la migliore distribuzione Linux?

Edit:c'è una versione stampabile della guida?se clicco sul link "stampa" mi visualizza solo il menù,e come faccio a stampare la guida senza visitare sezione per sezione?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Chibichan wrote:*   

> Una domandina:Secondo voi la Gentoo è davvero la migliore distribuzione Linux?

 

E lo vieni a chiedere in questo forum??  :Very Happy: 

Edit:c'è una versione stampabile della guida?se clicco sul link "stampa" mi visualizza solo il menù,e come faccio a stampare la guida senza visitare sezione per sezione?[/quote]

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?style=printable&full=1

----------

## gutter

 *Chibichan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Una domandina:Secondo voi la Gentoo è davvero la migliore distribuzione Linux?
> 
> 

 

E' come domandare ad una mamma se suo figlio è il più bello del momdo   :Very Happy: 

Comunque ironia a parte, gentoo risulta IMHO una distro veramente completa sotto ogni aspetto.

----------

## Chibichan

Non vi pagano se mi consigliate una distribuzione al posto di un'altra,per questo ve l'ho chiesto anche se la risposta era abbastanza prevedibile  :Very Happy: 

Grazie per la versione stampabile della guida,ma  rinuncio a stamparla visto le 93 pagine  :Very Happy: 

----------

## thoeni

Io non ho provato molte distribuzioni, solo Suse, Redhat, debian e adesso gentoo... attualmente gentoo ce l'ho sul portatile e sul fisso. Dopo averla "provata" per qualche mese ho deciso di mollare definitivamente windows, e l'ho messa anche sul fisso...

Premetto che conosco linux da qualche anno, ma lo uso davvero e quotidianamente da qualche mese... gentoo l'ho installata (pur non avendo una grossissima esperienza alle spalle) 3 volte fino ad ora, e ogni volta è venuto un sistema più bello del precedente...

Sono d'accordo con chi ti consiglia di installarla con calma, gustandoti ogni pacchetto e assaporando ogni momento dell'installazione...

Con la preziosissima guida, tanta pazienza, i man e, in fase di configurazione, questo splendido forum, vedrai che non te ne pentirai!

<IMHO>

gentoo è una delle poche distribuzioni che ti fanno davvero ragionare e capire quello che succede, come funziona linux e quello che c'è sotto...

</IMHO>

Ne apporiftto per ringraziare tutti per il supporto che fino ad ora mi hanno dato  :Wink: 

----------

## Raffo

sei sicuro che nn ci pagano  :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing: 

cmq, scherzi a parte, gentoo è per me LA distro, come più volte ho detto su pceye. dopo l'installazione da stage3 a maggio 2004 la mia vita è cambiata  :Wink: 

----------

## Chibichan

A quanto pare l'installazione è abbastanza lunga...speriamo bene   :Razz: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Chibichan wrote:*   

> Grazie per la versione stampabile della guida,ma  rinuncio a stamparla visto le 93 pagine 

 

Secondo me il primo capitolo é bene averlo a portata di mano... a meno che non hai due PC.

----------

## neon

 *Chibichan wrote:*   

> Non vi pagano se mi consigliate una distribuzione al posto di un'altra,per questo ve l'ho chiesto anche se la risposta era abbastanza prevedibile 

 

Ovviamente non ci pagano, ma se siamo su questo forum vuol dire che comunque siamo legati ad essa  :Wink: 

Non esiste la migliore distribuzione, la cosa buona di linux e' che ne esistono diverse distribuzioni software, ognuna con i suoi pregi e la sua fetta di utenza. Il punto forte di gentoo e' la sua versatilita', per questo viene considerata una buona distro...

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Secondo me il primo capitolo é bene averlo a portata di mano... a meno che non hai due PC.

 

Esatto, almeno fino alla connessione online devi avere un supporto, dopo puoi leggere la guida online utilizzando links2

----------

## koma

Sulla distro migliore peggiore etc etc si può discutere anni,

non esiste una distribuzione veramente migliore di un altra in generale, esiste una distribuzione migliore di un altra a seconda di COSA devi fare. Se devi installare n macchine nel giro di 2 giorni con n>=5 eviterei gentoo e mi butterei su Debian Sarge o quantomeno su vidalinux. Se devo fare amministrazione server su una macchina dedicata preferisco distribuzioni come slackware che mi danno la sicurezza di un'installazione  da zero intesa come vuota. Se devo fare un sistema ottimizzato veloce e generico us gentoo in quanto è una distribuzione che permette di divenire , nella sua semplicità, specifica per quell'utilizzo che può essere un pc  nel salotto per vedere i film a una macchina che mi fa da GW per l'intera azienda. Sta tutto nel vedere cosa vuoi fare. Gentoo a discapito del tempo di compilazione e quindi di installazione forse è la + versatile esistente abbracciando in se stessa diverse architetture e innumerevoli applicazioni con un supporto eccelso (vedi questo forum) e con delle ottimizzazioni specifiche non sol all'architettura ma anche al processore e al tipo di calcoli (vedi flags di compilazione).

Con questo cari amici concludo (/me sbatte il libro sul tavolo per svegliare chi si è addormentato) e ci rivediamo alla prossima lezione

(tutto imho chiaramente eh!)

----------

## .:deadhead:.

benvenuto.

A meno che tu non abbia un altro PC anch'esso collegato alla rete, è caldamente consigliata la stampa dell'handbook

Di sicuro, leggitelo TUTTO prima di incominciare. Fai come i chirurghi visualizza l'interv... no ops l'installazione. Leggi rileggi, devi aver ben chiari tutti i punti dell'installazione, se c'è qualche cosa di oscuro, cerca nel forum [se l'inglese non t p ostico, tanto meglio per te]. Su gentoo c'è un sacco di documentazione, leggi gli sticky in cima al forum.

Per il resto non t scoraggiare, è possibile che non vada tutto al primo colpo, ma degli errori che ora farai, un giorno poi riderai ripensandoci.

in bocca al lupo

----------

## exebeje

Anch'io ho provato solo una manciata di distro e fra tutte le _altre_ ho sempre amato la vecchia slakka, ma da quando ho una adsl GENTOO ROLES!!!

L'avrò installata in un annetto circa mille volte su laptop, fissi, fissi_di_$amici, ecc....e quello che ti posso dire, oltre all'ovvio consiglio (diciamo anche imperativo categorico!   :Wink:  ) di installarla, è che partendo da stage3 ti perdi qualche soddisfazione di sicuro, ma hai un sistema eccellente in diciamo un'oretta, poi emergi xorg e il tuo WM preferito e (a seconda del tuo hardware)....SEI DELLA FAMIGLIA!

Ah....se invece parti da stage1 e magari vuoi kde ti consiglio sinceramente "I Fratelli Karamazov": un capolavoro assoluto!

 :Cool: 

----------

## Chibichan

Penso di partire dallo stage3,anche per mancanza di tempo,dopo aver letto il manuale (o buona parte di esso)....grazie a tutti  :Wink: 

----------

## dboogieman

scusate tutti questa mia uscita ma questa non potevo perdermela:

voglio installare gentoo cosa dovrei sapere?

dboogieman: che e' una distribuzione strabiliante,  :Smile:  a parte tutte le specifiche che ti hanno detto gli altri!!!

ciao

dboogieman

P.S. naturalmente non esitare..che aspetti installala...non te ne pentirai  :Smile: 

----------

## tuxer

Mi ricordo che avevo letto da qualche parte una discussione di questo tipo...

A. Cosa devo sapere per installare linux?

B. Devi saper leggere...

e aggiungo bisogna avere un po' di pazienza

----------

## gutter

 *tuxer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A. Cosa devo sapere per installare linux?
> 
> B. Devi saper leggere...
> ...

 

LOL   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## bld

Anche se conosco pochissima gente che applica queste regole.. le cose da tener in mente sono.. la path /usr/doc/ .. ce piu documentazione di quanto immagini, non per tutti i pachetti ma quelli maturi ce ne anche in formatto html. 

il comando "apropos", tipo "apropos perl" .. 

il comando man (12345), man man e' un buon inizio.

(BSD credo che sia ancora meglio per quello che riguarda le man-page  :Wink:  .. per esempio man security sotto freebsd e' uno sballo )

ehm.. credo sia tutto  :Razz: 

----------

